# Where is it!!!



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 30, 2011)

:soapbox: OK, is this some kind of plot to ruin my mojo? Where the hell is spring??? Look at this crap! Saw the first geese flying north today, poor buggers turned around and headed back to Florida! Where can I send this stuff? :angry1:





OK, I'm done venting now...


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2011)

move to LA... we dont have that problem oke1:

Also, i promise i'd buy more knives if you were here


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 30, 2011)

What are you talking about? It's HERE:






It was 72 today, gonna be 81 tomorrow. Come on down! (Bring knives.)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 30, 2011)

Bear, come down to the Gulf:






Rick


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 30, 2011)

What seems to be the problem, sir? uttahere:



_1080590.jpg by mgapicius, on Flickr


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 30, 2011)

That sucks... Oh well, its just around the corner I'm sure, got a ground hog to have a word with though!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2011)

Pierre, don't you just hate these middle of winter beach picture posting guys?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, yes I do, but hey, I know where to get a nice cold beer, and I don't have to pay to keep it cold! 

Truth be told, we had a wicked wind storm for the last couple days, this is the result, a snow drift across a 2 lane road!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 31, 2011)

Pierre, it's a balmy 37 deg F here in DC area right now. Pack up your swimming trunks and head on down for a visit!

Oh, and maybe bring some knives to cover room and board... :cool2:


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Here ya go Pierre, hope this makes ya feel a wee bit better.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 31, 2011)

We had our 1st 60º day of the year today. Only had 28 rainy days this month!


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 31, 2011)

Calling for rain possible snow and I have tickets to Phillies home opener tomorrow, why couldn't it be 70 and sunny


----------

